# Christ’s grace on great sinners



## MW (Dec 17, 2016)

Robert Traill (The Lord's Prayer, John 17:24), Works 2:218:

Consider how many Christ hath made highly accepted with God, who were just such as you be; as unworthy and vile as you are, or can think yourselves to be. What were the Corinthians, of whom the apostle speaks, 1 Cor. 6:9-11? If the Holy Ghost had not written it, we would be ashamed to read over such a bed-roll of abominations: _Be not deceived_: _neither fornicators_, _nor idolaters_, _nor adulterers_, _nor effeminate_, _nor abusers of themselves with mankind_, _nor thieves_, _nor covetous_, _nor drunkards_, _nor revilers_, _nor extortioners_, _shall inherit the kingdom of God_. (If it be so, what then shall become of them?) _And such were some of you_; _but ye are washed_, _but ye are sanctified_, _but ye are justified in the name of the Lord Jesus_, _and by the Spirit of our God_. Every instance of Christ’s grace on great sinners (and every age is filled with many of them), should be an encouragement to every sinner to put in for a share of the same grace whereof Christ hath so great an abundance, and as great a good-will to show it.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 17, 2016)

I have read this list in Corinthians is not exhaustive. If so I was wondering what could be added to this list?


----------

